
Ask HN: What do you think of HN Christmas 2011 theme? - alpb
My first comment would be about black colored links are not readable on maroon backgrounds.
======
superasn
Love the colored numbers! Not a big fan of the title bar because maroon and
black don't mix too well (at least on my screen).

~~~
Mz
I seem to only have colored numbers. My topbar is still orange.

~~~
jackowayed
You've probably hit the karma threshold where you can set the top bar to any
color, and have the default color set (if you go to your profile page there
would be a "topcolor" field)

------
jgeralnik
The title bar it too dark and definitely did not scream Christmas to me; it
wasn't until I noticed the colored numbers that I realized what it was. I'd
suggest dropping the title and just going with the numbers.

~~~
rnemo
Same here, I noticed the title bar first, was somewhat confused as to what the
color change was for (though I assumed Christmas), and then I saw the numbers.

If it's really necessary to do something for Christmas why not just a small
tree next to the logo, or perhaps replacing it. Changing the color scheme to
me doesn't really add much Christmas flair to anything, it just makes the
familiar design more jarring.

------
feralchimp
yay numbers, boo top bar.

------
quasistar
That 'Christmas burgundy' #BE2828 is the wrong color. You need a 'Santa-suit'
red. Maybe, #DC0000? Merry Christmas to all!

------
mwhite
I assumed all the GoDaddy stories were just being highlighted in red for some
reason.

------
ORioN63
How about just a simple Christmas Tree icon near the Ycombinator logo?

The color simplicity is one of the best things of HN's design.

------
spung
I agree with most of the comments, like the numbers, either drop the top bar
or make it a brighter red

------
doktrin
I dig the numbers and am somewhat ambivalent about the top bar. It doesn't
really bother me, though.

------
a_a_r_o_n
I didn't notice it until I saw someone mention it. I never look at HN when I
visit HN.

It's OK.

------
powertower
Kind of hard on the eyes if you ask me. The contrast is off.

------
nazar
how is this topbar Maroon color and those green/red numbers related to
Christmas? I am not from US, so I might be missing something?

~~~
Mz
I have no clue what is with the maroon topbar but red and green are
traditional Christmas colors in the US.

~~~
alimbada
I wonder how colour-blind folks feel about it...

~~~
Mz
I'm slightly color-blind (not red-green, something not well known and milder
and somewhat treatable with the right supplements, so less so than I once was)
and I have a crappy monitor in that regard on my netbook (I know because I
have seen the green newbie names on a better monitor and it is much more
visible there than here). Plus my topbar is only maroon when I hit "reply". So
I had not noticed it until people began commenting. If I look closely, I can
tell the numbers alternate color.

------
dyscrete
Yeah, drop it please.

------
pibefision
I don't like it.

------
atarian
relax people. it's just for the holidays.

------
ranit8
Phew, I was scared, thought it was some kind of warning/ban. Thank you for
telling me this. A commemorative theme should be lighter.

